# [SOLVED] I need Texas Instruments CDC Ethernet/RNDIS Adapter driver



## gloriamoores (May 8, 2008)

I have a qwest dsl modem model number GT701 I had to reformat my computer and lost my install disk need the driver for usb connection... When I plug in usb cable it says (Texas Instruments CDC Ethernet/RNDIS Adapter) and has the yellow ! and has no drivers installed (of course) PLEASE HELP and I am also not that computer smart so please include directions for a blonde


----------



## Thehelper (May 11, 2008)

Still Need Help BE ONLINE ON SUNDAY


----------



## Paraguayo (Sep 3, 2008)

gloriamoores said:


> I have a qwest dsl modem model number GT701 I had to reformat my computer and lost my install disk need the driver for usb connection... When I plug in usb cable it says (Texas Instruments CDC Ethernet/RNDIS Adapter) and has the yellow ! and has no drivers installed (of course) PLEASE HELP and I am also not that computer smart so please include directions for a blonde


same here... =[.. help!!.. oh.. btw.. is for my old PC, WinXp sp1... [=


----------



## SMOTTAGHI (Jan 16, 2009)

I have the same problem as you but my dsl model number is GT704WG with Verizon. Please let me know if you have solved your problem since your posting.


----------



## nikolaedimitrof (Dec 18, 2008)

gloriamoores said:


> I have a qwest dsl modem model number GT701 I had to reformat my computer and lost my install disk need the driver for usb connection... When I plug in usb cable it says (Texas Instruments CDC Ethernet/RNDIS Adapter) and has the yellow ! and has no drivers installed (of course) PLEASE HELP and I am also not that computer smart so please include directions for a blonde


tancs


----------



## OKStyle (Apr 4, 2009)

1st: Try to attach by means of a network cable - such connection will not demand drivers;
2nd: I *attach* the driver of the given device for Windows XP (Any version), but *DON'T WORK @ Vista*. They are intended for other modem (_ACORP Sprinter LAN120 Annex A_), but the microcircuit should approach - try it.


----------



## yogiftw (Sep 9, 2009)

those files are system files any idea on how to install the driver with those??


----------



## OKStyle (Apr 4, 2009)

On Vista u can find special programm, which help ur adapter work... I'm talk about exe-file. Files on my last post u can install with help "my computer-devices"


----------

